# New Pics



## slaine69

Hey guys sorry I'm rubbish at chattin' lately I been busy drawin' so here's some new stuff.

Father and Son










Talonmaster










Angron zbrush sketch










Xerxes (lost primarch)










the duel of Loken and Lucius


----------



## Romero's Own

You have some serious talent my friend. Love to see more of this


----------



## son of azurman

lovin every bit of it but damn that angrons terrifying.


----------



## VixusKragov

I like the different effects you use for some of these- does a good job of kind of highlighting the already great artwork. Great job with these


----------



## Midge913

Beautiful work as always slaine. I love Xerxes!


----------



## Archaon18

Don't get me wrong, these drawings are brilliant. Plus rep. I just feel they aren't at _accurate_. I'd have though as Garviel v Loken to be two bigger, bolder warriors who hold themselves differently, more nimble etcetera. Angron looks more like a demented clown but I'd consider that an artistic touch. Other than that brilliant.


----------



## slaine69

Romero's Own said:


> You have some serious talent my friend. Love to see more of this


more soon dude



son of azurman said:


> lovin every bit of it but damn that angrons terrifying.


haha cheers man 



VixusKragov said:


> I like the different effects you use for some of these- does a good job of kind of highlighting the already great artwork. Great job with these


thanks man I appreciate it



Midge913 said:


> Beautiful work as always slaine. I love Xerxes!


Cheers Dude 



Archaon18 said:


> Don't get me wrong, these drawings are brilliant. Plus rep. I just feel they aren't at _accurate_. I'd have though as Garviel v Loken to be two bigger, bolder warriors who hold themselves differently, more nimble etcetera. Angron looks more like a demented clown but I'd consider that an artistic touch. Other than that brilliant.


cheers dude, thats cool dude everyone has their interpretations, much obliged


----------



## Old Man78

fecking brilliant, I love the "father and son" pic and i think you have hit angron on the head, he looks in torment! +rep


----------

